# dragging bum across floor



## angelapetrakis (Dec 13, 2009)

hi there i am new to this forum i have had my hedgehog for 2 weeks now and all is going fine but over the last few days she has been moved into a viv as they seem to keep her warmer but since moving her in there she seems to be dragging her bum on the floor is this to sent the viv as never notived it in her other cage hope some one can help with this i have looked in the hedgehog book that i have and it dont seem to match anything in there i thought it could be worms but it dont say alot inthere about it 

angela


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

What's a viv?

What heating devices are you using?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A viv "vivarium" is a glass tank.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, thank you. 

So, she is scooting like dogs do when they have worms? Does her tummy/bottom area look swollen? 

Have you tried a warm bath? I was thinking if she was a bit constipated maybe that would help. My small dog does this when she's constipated. 

I'm sure others will have more information.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

A "viv" is not a suitable home, I don't blame her for scooting her butt in protest! Don't worry though, it is a common mistake new hedgie owners (inlcuding myself who was doing her research on all the wrong sites) make. Aquariums don't give enough air circulation, so you are basically making them breathe dust, their own feces, etc. Not too pleasant when you think about it! Check out the housing section for a more suitable option.

What did you have her in before? What kind of heating are you using?

As for the butt scooting, could be a number of things. Constipation, worms, irritation, an uncomfortable blockage maybe? Is she still pooping normal?

Or it could be an injury to her back legs...or possibly early signs of Wobby hedgehog syndrome? If she's constipated try the warm bath and some unspiced pumpkin, but if not you might wanna take her into a vet. 

Hope that helps


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I know that when dogs do this it means their anal glands are swollen, usually. I'm not sure but I would kinda assume that hedgie's also have anal glands..... Maybe something to check out.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

leannem said:


> I know that when dogs do this it means their anal glands are swollen, usually. I'm not sure but I would kinda assume that hedgie's also have anal glands..... Maybe something to check out.


Also very true. It usually means their anal glands are full and need to be "expressed"... also not sure if this happens in hedgehogs.... or how on earth a vet would express them.... hmm.


----------



## angelapetrakis (Dec 13, 2009)

i brought her from a breeder in torquay she has breed for 3 years and has had her hegehogs in vivs and never had any problems with them so she recommended that i got one i first had her in a indoor rabit hutch but didnt think it was big enough heat source was told they didnt need any heat but recommeded a heat mat for the colder days which i brought then went out and brought a 4 ft viv she is pooing fine in fact dont stop in the book that i got also states no heat source needed but may need a heat mat . i was told to feed her iams cat biscuits and give egg once a week with some fruit and mealworms . i have reseached before i got one and they all said the same use a viv as keeps the heat in etc but i would rather know from a site like this so if i am doing anything wrong i can correct it now that she is only young any advice would be good 
angela


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Dogs and cats also scoot when they have worms. Taking a fecal sample into the vet might be a good idea.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The viv can be made better...
Check out this thread from awhile back, they switched out the glass sides and put in good quality mesh.
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=wood+cage+materials#p12667

As for food, you can check out Reaper's list of cat foods for a selection of food that is much higher quality than Iams.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

angelapetrakis said:


> i brought her from a breeder in torquay she has breed for 3 years and has had her hegehogs in vivs and never had any problems with them so she recommended that i got one i first had her in a indoor rabit hutch but didnt think it was big enough heat source was told they didnt need any heat but recommeded a heat mat for the colder days which i brought then went out and brought a 4 ft viv she is pooing fine in fact dont stop in the book that i got also states no heat source needed but may need a heat mat . i was told to feed her iams cat biscuits and give egg once a week with some fruit and mealworms . i have reseached before i got one and they all said the same use a viv as keeps the heat in etc but i would rather know from a site like this so if i am doing anything wrong i can correct it now that she is only young any advice would be good
> angela


So the breeder told you that you don't need a heat source? Is the room at least 73°F? If not you do need a heat source for the cage. Hedgehogs need to be kept warm or they can attempt hibernation. Most books have out of date information so getting info from a book is not reliable. (I made this mistake with my first hedgehog and the result was not good). Some people choose to use glass tanks but it is generally agreed on this site that they are not the best choice. Iams is not a good quality food, it's made up of chemical preservatives, artificial flavours and low nutrient fillers. You will find better options in the food and nutrition forum.

I hope you don't feel like you are being attacked. There is so much bad information out there that tends to be easier to find than the good stuff. I'm glad you joined this forum and can learn more about hedgehogs from all the experienced people here.

Also I hope that you can resolve your original question. Hopefully your hedgehog does not have worms or any other serious issue.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wish I had a dollar for every so called breeder that told people hedgehogs don't need a heat source. Makes it so much easier to sell them. sigh! :evil: :twisted:


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wondering if you had figured out the problem!? I've been thinking about this one, curious now to find out if hedgies have anal glands and if they can be "expressed"


----------

